# red homers wanted



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

I have one homer that is a hen. and I want to pair her with another homer . I am looking for a male red homer, and another unpaired female homer (color does not matter). I need to know where you are located. I am in dallas and would like to find some good birds close so I don't have to go through all the shipping stuff. thanks. God bless


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's a list of Texas clubs. You might want to check with the members of one local to you

http://www.speedpigeon.com/state_texas.htm

Here's an all breed club in the Dallas/Ft Worth area, they may also have some homer breeders as members.
http://www.texaspigeonassociation.com/


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

hey thanks bluecheck that list will come in handy. flying jay is my brother.


----------

